# Vehicle importing



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

My wife and I are moving to non immigration status, and were told that we can no longer bring a foreign plated vehicle into Mexico using a Permit. We must either purchase a Mexican plated vehicle or Nationalize a foreign vehicle that has status under NAFTA and further cannot be newer than 2008. A customs agent /SNIP/ out of Nogales was recommended in a August 1, 2014 post on this web site. I talked to him in April and he said to get back to him before we return to Mexico this fall, and that he could look after everything. In the interim we purchased a Toyota Sequoia which qualifies as it is built in the USA. We are Canadians. He had explained the process and the laws at that time. I called him yesterday, and he said the Aduana was closed for three weeks because they were in the process of writing up new rules for the importation of vehicles into Mexico. Those new rules are to be announced in approximately three weeks according to him. He said he would get back to me with the revelation as soon as he heard. Anyone know what is going on. Here we sit waiting to drive down with our newly acquired NAFTA vehicle, but will be unable to take it into Mexico. That is unless they are still allowing foreign vehicles to come in via permit. Help!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"My wife and I are moving to non immigration status, ... " ?


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+caracteristicas&cd=1&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=mx

"
24
No Inmigrante Visitante Otros No lucrativa Hasta 180 días Visitante sin permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas No aplica 

25
No Inmigrante Visitante Otros Lucrativa Hasta 180 días Visitante con permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas Con permiso para trabajar 

26
No Inmigrante Visitante Otros No lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal No aplica 

27
No Inmigrante Visitante Otros Lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal Con permiso para trabajar 

28
No Inmigrante Visitante Profesional Lucrativa Hasta 180 días Visitante con permiso para realizar actividades remuneradas Con permiso para trabajar 

29
No Inmigrante Visitante Profesional No lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal No aplica 

30
No Inmigrante Visitante Profesional Lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal Con permiso para trabajar 

31
No Inmigrante Visitante Protección Internacional y Razones Humanitarias No lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal No aplica 

32
No Inmigrante Visitante Protección Internacional y Razones Humanitarias Lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal Con permiso para trabajar 

33
No Inmigrante Visitante Rentista No lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal No aplica 

34
No Inmigrante Visitante Rentista Lucrativa Hasta 1 año Residente Temporal 
. 

..


...

69
Inmigrado No aplica No aplica No aplica No aplica Residente Permanente "


----------



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry, but my Spanish is not that great. What are you saying? Immigration told us before we left that our new status becoming effective in December of 2014 would prohibit us from using the permit again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

docmiller said:


> Sorry, but my Spanish is not that great. What are you saying? Immigration told us before we left that our new status becoming effective in December of 2014 would prohibit us from using the permit again.


will you just be visiting & how long will you be staying?

do you know what will your new status be?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

docmiller said:


> Sorry, but my Spanish is not that great. What are you saying? Immigration told us before we left that our new status becoming effective in December of 2014 would prohibit us from using the permit again.


No Inmigrante Retiree [Residente Temporal Rentista] allows at this time to have a TIP [Temporary Import Permit] on a foreign plated vehicle. 

Non Inmigrante with a work permit [Residente Temporal with a "Permiso para Trabajar"] [No Inmigrante Visitante Rentista Lucrativa] doesn´t allow you to have a TIP.


Residente Permanente [Inmigrado] also doesn´t allow you to have a TIP.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> "My wife and I are moving to non immigration status, ... " ?
> 
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+caracteristicas&cd=1&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=mx
> ...



Why doesn't a moderator address Alan's post and him breaking RULE#6 ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Why doesn't a moderator address Alan's post and him breaking RULE#6 ?


Please keep in mind that Tundra Green is away on an extended vacation, so I have to deal with the Mexico Forum on my own for a month. Since this is a volunteer position, I don't spend every minute of the day checking on new posts to see that they conform to Forum Rules. In any event, Alan has posted English translations of the information that docmiller needs.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> "My wife and I are moving to non immigration status, ... " ?
> 
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+caracteristicas&cd=1&hl=es-419&ct=clnk&gl=mx
> ...




Google translation:

"24 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Other Nonprofit Away Up to 180 days without permission for paid activities Not applicable 

25 
Other Nonimmigrant Away Away Profit Up to 180 days with permission to perform paid activities with permission to work 

26 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Other Nonprofit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident Not applicable 

27 
Guest Other Nonimmigrant Profit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident with permission to work 

28 
Nonimmigrant Professional Profit Away Away Up to 180 days with permission to engage in gainful activity with permission to work 

29 
Nonimmigrant Professional Nonprofit Away Up to 1 year Temporary Resident Not applicable 

30 
Nonimmigrant Professional Visitor Profit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident with permission to work 

31 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Protection and International Humanitarian Reasons Nonprofit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident Not applicable 

32 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Protection and International Humanitarian Reasons Profit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident with permission to work 

33 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Annuitant Nonprofit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident Not applicable 

34 
Nonimmigrant Visitor Annuitant Profit Up to 1 year Temporary Resident 
. 

.. 


... 

69 
Immigrated Not applicable Not applicable Not applicable Not applicable Permanent Resident "


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Please keep in mind that Tundra Green is away on an extended vacation, so I have to deal with the Mexico Forum on my own for a month. Since this is a volunteer position, I don't spend every minute of the day checking on new posts to see that they conform to Forum Rules. In any event, Alan has posted English translations of the information that docmiller needs.


Isla, Maybe you did not notice that super mod Xabiachica has edited the OP post.
So it appears RG duties have been taken care of and your not all by yourself.........


----------



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

*Vehicle Import*



AlanMexicali said:


> No Inmigrante Retiree [Residente Temporal Rentista] allows at this time to have a TIP [Temporary Import Permit] on a foreign plated vehicle.
> 
> Non Inmigrante with a work permit [Residente Temporal with a "Permiso para Trabajar"] [No Inmigrante Visitante Rentista Lucrativa] doesn´t allow you to have a TIP.
> 
> ...


We are moving to Residente Permanente (Inmigrado) so we were told that we would have to nationalize our vehicle. However, the customs broker told me today that Auduana was not taking any applications for Nationalizing Vehicles for three weeks because they were changing the rules. These new rules apparently will be made known then. Is anyone aware that this is happening. Presumably if it is happening to those attempting to National vehicles in Nogales it is also happening elsewhere. I guess my direct question is, does anyone out there know about any impending rule changes for Nationalizing foreign vehicles?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, Maybe you did not notice that super mod Xabiachica has edited the OP post.
> So it appears RG duties have been taken care of and your not all by yourself.........


Is there a reason you feel you have to sock it to Isla? and it's "you're", not "your"


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

docmiller said:


> We are moving to Residente Permanente (Inmigrado) so we were told that we would have to nationalize our vehicle. However, the customs broker told me today that Auduana was not taking any applications for Nationalizing Vehicles for three weeks because they were changing the rules. These new rules apparently will be made known then. Is anyone aware that this is happening. Presumably if it is happening to those attempting to National vehicles in Nogales it is also happening elsewhere. I guess my direct question is, does anyone out there know about any impending rule changes for Nationalizing foreign vehicles?


https://translate.google.com/transl...vehiculos-en-Mexicali.html&edit-text=&act=url

Hay nuevas reglas para importar vehÃ*culos en Mexicali

It appears the updated ADUANA rule is that all vehicles being imported into Mexico that are being exported from the US and will now have to have a title with "exported" on it by US Customs and probably meet NAFTA import rules as before.

No mention of Canadian vehicles in the news article.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unpleasant and confusing things are happening. My advice is to take your car NoB and dispose of it. Take a bus or plane back to Mexico and buy a replacement vehicle in your home state here. It will solve a lot of problems. We have a US vehicle garaged, due to illness, which is a J-car and cannot be imported, but must have a Retorno Seguro just to depart Mexico as soon as we close on our home. We also have a Jalisco plated 2007 Smart Passion, which is perfect for here, but we must sell it before we leave. Having a Jalisco car makes life easy: No transito hassles, no fees, deposits or paperwork when crossing borders, etc. We will miss it. Send a PM if it might solve your problem.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

docmiller said:


> We are moving to Residente Permanente (Inmigrado) so we were told that we would have to nationalize our vehicle. However, the customs broker told me today that Auduana was not taking any applications for Nationalizing Vehicles for three weeks because they were changing the rules. These new rules apparently will be made known then. Is anyone aware that this is happening. Presumably if it is happening to those attempting to National vehicles in Nogales it is also happening elsewhere. I guess my direct question is, does anyone out there know about any impending rule changes for Nationalizing foreign vehicles?


There are no new rules only folks getting busted for breaking the old rules. You should take your car to the USA side of the border and find another broker.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, Maybe you did not notice that super mod Xabiachica has edited the OP post.
> So it appears RG duties have been taken care of and your not all by yourself.........


I was on a flying visit!!

tbh it probably would have been better not to have done a C/P from the link at all, because it was much clearer there


----------



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

*docmiller*



xabiachica said:


> will you just be visiting & how long will you be staying?
> 
> do you know what will your new status be?


I allowed my Temporal visa to expire, and on the following day I applied for a new Temporal visa. They have accepted this, and I will receive my new Temporal visa in early January. There are penalties to pay which I accept. However, my Vehicle came in on a TIP which, as normal, expires on the date the visa expires. Would I be correct in assuming that my vehicle will become valid (legal) again once I receive the new Temporal visa? There has been advice given in the Forum that one should carry a copy of Articles 17 Sections 17.1 and 17.4. which in part states that the temporary import permit will remain valid with the new visa. OR, do I have to return to the border, have the current sticker removed, and then come back in and get a new one? I have heard conflicting reports on this. At this point, I have no clue what to do. I sent a note to Chapala Law for advice, but no response yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The moment your visa expired, your vehicle became illegal. I do not think that it will magically become legal again, but I also doubt that a routine traffic stop would cause you any problems. However, in the event of a serious accident, you may find yourself in trouble when investigation determines that the vehicle was, in fact, illegal and the insurance, therefore, was invalid.
I suggest that you not drive it until you get your new visa; then get a retorno seguro and go to the border and have the sticker legally removed, receipted and a new one issued. If you had a deposit, it is forfeit.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

docmiller said:


> We are moving to Residente Permanente (Inmigrado) so we were told that we would have to nationalize our vehicle. However, the customs broker told me today that Auduana was not taking any applications for Nationalizing Vehicles for three weeks because they were changing the rules. These new rules apparently will be made known then. Is anyone aware that this is happening. Presumably if it is happening to those attempting to National vehicles in Nogales it is also happening elsewhere. I guess my direct question is, does anyone out there know about any impending rule changes for Nationalizing foreign vehicles?


The Mexican government is trying to radically reshape regulation of its used car industry. The sector has long rested upon an informal “grey” market lacking transparence, overly tolerant of dubious practices mostly related to legal registration & ownership, and justly incensing new car dealers bound by the restraints of the law & environmentalists concerned about rising pollution. For decades the US has inundated Mexico with “chocolate,” salvaged, and stolen vehicles, many spitting greenhouse gases and hydrocarbons.

Effective January 1st, policy made public this month by SAT/Aduana instructs only 8-9 year NAFTA vehicles, duly exported via the USCBP, and meeting certain quality standards (i.e. emissions testing) qualify for import. This action intends to reduce, if not eradicate, vehicle theft and import of vehicles circumventing the legal import process. Naturally this has caused much debate & protest as it significantly reduces the scale of eligible vehicles and contradicts sec.24 of NAFTA stipulating measured elimination of Mexico’s prohibitions regarding used vehicle import.

Thanksgiving weekend I met with multiple brokers in Nogales, Sonora who were hopeful more lenient, more “forgiving” changes would be forthcoming, but as of now these are the new rules. Policy regarding Canadian vehicles is still not clearly-defined, as I understand it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The moment your visa expired, your vehicle became illegal. I do not think that it will magically become legal again, but I also doubt that a routine traffic stop would cause you any problems. However, in the event of a serious accident, you may find yourself in trouble when investigation determines that the vehicle was, in fact, illegal and the insurance, therefore, was invalid.
> I suggest that you not drive it until you get your new visa; then get a retorno seguro and go to the border and have the sticker legally removed, receipted and a new one issued. If you had a deposit, it is forfeit.


Sounds correct to me as I understand this situation. It would solve his problem and in case of an accident be the best route to take. IMO

Smart Expats in Baja are now getting TIPs and INM Temporal visas to eliminate the problem of some insurance companies denying claims. 1 year insurance policies are much cheaper than many short term polices there now.


----------



## docmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

*docmiller*



RVGRINGO said:


> The moment your visa expired, your vehicle became illegal. I do not think that it will magically become legal again, but I also doubt that a routine traffic stop would cause you any problems. However, in the event of a serious accident, you may find yourself in trouble when investigation determines that the vehicle was, in fact, illegal and the insurance, therefore, was invalid.
> I suggest that you not drive it until you get your new visa; then get a retorno seguro and go to the border and have the sticker legally removed, receipted and a new one issued. If you had a deposit, it is forfeit.


Thanks for the information. Your thoughts have been confirmed by a lawyer in Chapala. So I am resigned to getting a Retorno Sequro; however in that regard I was told that I must go to a SAT office with the proper forms and documentation. I will do that, but would rather not take my vehicle as it is not legal. I read that your vehicle must be with you when you do present yourself at the SAT office. It's a bit of a catch 22 as the SAT office is 70 km away, and my car is not legal to drive. Is it accurate that I must have the vehicle with me? Incidentally, the border is a 1000 miles away. Yuk. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We had to get a retorno seguro to remove our car from Mexico. Spencer (Intercasa on this and other forums) got it for us without the car or its owner being present.


----------

